# datenbaustein bit



## prinz1978 (16 Juli 2008)

hallo,

eine kurze frage wie kann ich einen datenbaustein bit symbolischen namen vergeben ??? geht das überhaupt ?

Mfg


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2008)

Nimmst Du einfach ein BOOL

Wenn Du wie im Bild angezeigt in Struct verwendest, kannst Du auch später Symbolisch auf z.B. das ganze Wort zugreifen.


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2008)

Noch ein Hinweis:

Leider mußt du dich aber entscheiden, entweder die Bits symbolisch oder das Wort. Es geht nicht, für beides eine Symbolik zu vergeben. Willst du also auf ein Wort symbolisch zugreifen, kannst du dem Datenwort einen symolischen Namen geben, die Datenbits dieses Wortes kannst du nicht mehr symbolisch aufrufen, und umgekehrt.


----------



## prinz1978 (16 Juli 2008)

hallo

danke erstmal für die antworten ich habe mich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt ich meinte im fc oder fb.


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2008)

prinz1978 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> danke erstmal für die antworten ich habe mich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt ich meinte im fc oder fb.



Das verstehe ich jetzt noch weniger, kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben? Was willst du genau machen?


----------



## prinz1978 (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hier ein Bild ich würde gerne db101.dbx10.4 einen namen geben sowie die merker oder eingänge ausgänge.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juli 2008)

prinz1978 schrieb:


> hier ein Bild ich würde gerne db101.dbx10.4 einen namen geben sowie die merker oder eingänge ausgänge.



wie sieht der dazugehörige DB101 aus?

denn wie ralle schon sagte:



ralle schrieb:


> Leider mußt du dich aber entscheiden, entweder die Bits symbolisch oder das Wort. Es geht nicht, für beides eine Symbolik zu vergeben. Willst du also auf ein Wort symbolisch zugreifen, kannst du dem Datenwort einen symolischen Namen geben, die Datenbits dieses Wortes kannst du nicht mehr symbolisch aufrufen, und umgekehrt.


----------



## Ralle (17 Juli 2008)

Eines noch, du mußt dem DB101 in der Symboliktabelle ebenfalls eine Symbolik geben, des Weiteren dann deinen Bits im DB101.


----------



## prinz1978 (17 Juli 2008)

so hier ein bild von db101.


----------



## Ralle (17 Juli 2008)

Ja dann ist es wie vermutet, das geht nicht, da ja die Bits in einem Array of Byte liegen.

Folgendes kannst du probieren:

eine udt anlegen mit 16 Bool
dann statt Array[0..19] of Byte
Array [0..9] of udt xx

udt xx:


```
Bit_00	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_01	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_02	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_03	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_04	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_05	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_06	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_07	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_08	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_09	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_10	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_11	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_12	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_13	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_14	BOOL	FALSE		
Bit_15	BOOL	FALSE
```

Das läßt sich dann so aufrufen

```
U     "Array_test".fault_messages[5].Bit_04  //(5 wegen Word)
```

dafür geht so ein Aufruf:

```
L     10
T     "Array_test".fault_messages[10]  //(10 wegen Byte)
```

dann nicht mehr, sondern


```
L     10
T     DB101.DBB   10
```


----------

